# New Massive Audio DB 8000.1 SPL AMP Released!



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

The Massive Audio DB8000.1 has just been released! Press will come shortly but here is a sneak peek. 

Massive Audio*::*Amplifiers*::*DB SERIES MONO BLOCK AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2009****::*DB 8000 Amplifier

4000 RMS at 0.5 Ohms / Adjustable 12 dB parametric bass equalizer from 30~80Hz / 24 Db LP X Over and all utilize an adjustable sub harmonic LP filter.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Chasis looks like the focal chasis.


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

Or does the Focal chasis look like the Massive chasis?  Not sure but the DB Series (excluding this model) first came out in 2008-


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

By the looks of it, looks like you may need to be a vendor on DIYMA before Ant will continue to allow you to advertise. Just an FYI


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> By the looks of it, looks like you may need to be a vendor on DIYMA before Ant will continue to allow you to advertise. Just an FYI


..and this includes sending some amplifier in to be reviewed...remember this is a forum looking for clean playing amplifiers. Not just beastly amplifier that wiull make out woofers go BOOOM!


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

The next amp that we will talk about is full range, very clean and powerful but I think we need to become a offical vendor on DIYMA before we discuss further. Just want to let people know whats new from us.. 

Thanks~


----------

